# Breeds for coyotes?



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

What Breeds are you using for Coyote set-ups ?


----------



## songdog243 (Jan 29, 2010)

gonefishin,
around here alot of the oldtimers run coyotes with hounds, they all have cb radios in there trucks and try to head them off at crossings and shoot them in fields, alot of the landownersw around here raise cattle and want the coyotes controlled and it pretty fun ive went a few times. they use walkers,black and tans etc


----------



## AdamK (Feb 2, 2010)

If you want to do more than run raccoon or coyotes, consider a German Wirehair. They are considered a versatile gun dog. They are great bird dogs, tracking dogs, water retrievers, blood trailers. I have friend that uses his on upland game birds, ducks, geese, bears, cougars, coyotes, raccoon. I have two myself, but mostly hunt coyotes by calling. I am considering training mine to run coyotes.


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

mountan curs make great decoy dogs if i was going to get a dog for decoying coyotes i'd get one.
i'm a caller so running them wouldn't be for me. i like my coyote running to me not away.


----------



## Songdog (Feb 2, 2010)

I call but a buddy uses Airedale terriers as coyote dogs.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

I use Curs as decoy dogs. I have a Blackmouth Cur/Catahoula cross, Mountain Cur, Mountain Cur/Jagd cross, and hopefully some Blackmouth Cur/Catahoula/Pitbull cross pups in the near future.

Tony


----------



## 223 WSSM (Jan 25, 2010)

Tony, 
I just had 2 put down 1 of r dogs. He was a Pittbull X Rhodesian Ridgeback. We would b VERY interested in a Cur X Catahoula X Pittbull pup!!!! Any picks of ur dogs that u could post on here 4 us/people 2 c? Kris Mankey


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

I've got a bunch of pictures. Here is one of Gunner, my Cur/Cat cross.

























I've got a ridgeback/cur cross female coming tomorrow that'll be a future breeder, as well as, my female pit will hopefully be bred this week.

I'll get more pics put together and up for you.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did some yote hunting in Okla with friends they used hounds blues reds and walkers to strike the trails and grey hounds to run the yotes down. Alot of times we would drive the roads early and spot a yote and turn the dogs out. Alot of times we could actually watch the dogs run the yotes down in the open pasture land. Them greys can flat *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* run and they are alot meaner than you would think. Mostly we sat around fires and listen to the dogs run at night and did some pretty good drinking and shootin alot of B/S. If your referring to a decoy style dog I wouldnt know but I would think size would be a consideration because to large dog maybe to intimidating. But I really wouldnt know. The way cats disappear around my neighbor hood to the yotes I would think they would make a good decoy. P/S dont like um anyway.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

I used to run coyotes with hounds and greyhounds, similar to what you are describing, for about 10 years. I still do it, with a pair of greyhound crosses that I have. But for the most part, I use dogs for decoy and recovery work now.

I spent many nights listening to hounds run coyotes and fox, when I was in my 20's. That sure was fun!

Tony


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

Today is a good day! My dog Gunner finally mated with my pitbull Maddy.










These should be some top notch pups, due at the end of April. Blackmouth Cur/Catahoula/Pit crosses.

Tony


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Tony,
Is it just me or is Gunner grinning?


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice pics TT, of some great looking dogs.


----------



## PA Hillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

I run fox hounds for coyotes. We don't have the big numbers of yotes here. You need a dog that can take a 6 to 8 hour old track & jump the yote. We can usually find a track to run but we don't always get them jumped. Here is a few pictures of my dogs.

Echo & Razzle with coyote bayed in creek under tree.









Sticker & Razzle









Sticker going for the choke hold.









Razzle, Echo, Pretty Boy, & Sticker


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

Good looking running hounds.


----------



## PA Hillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Tony, The dogs you breed Are they more for site? Do they need a hot track? Do you think they would stay up with a running hound?


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

They are mostly sight hunters. They will run a hot track, especially if one is leaking from a shot on recovery work. I know alot of guys that run curs with their hounds and/or run curs exclusively for hogs and raccoons. I've just never trained mine for that and focus on training for my calling style. But, I'm sure they would keep up with the hounds and join in the race. Mine run alot of jackrabbits with my greyhounds and stay right in the races.

Tony


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I run have run decoy dogs for years, my first was a Heeler, and the last few years catahoula and catahoula cur crosses.Also run my Macnab Border Collie cross for a sight dog when I need pure speed.









There are lots more pics and info about my dogs in general on my website.


----------



## RELucero (Mar 1, 2010)

I am from Colo and am new to yote hunting .....I did call in a dog with a decoy and my black lab sitting near by...It was a cool experience ....Crazy that you guyz let your dogs do the killn....? I shot this coyote at 45 yds at a full runright at me and my dog..............


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

My Pitbull is so scary that coyotes run for miles, and I seldom get a reasonable shot at them. I think I need a new pitbull. I hate to part with my best friend, but I want to shoot at some coyotes. Something in his glands makes him too frightening toward coyotes. Have any of you ever run into this type of problem? Cliffy


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

Of the last 300-400 coyotes called into the dogs, I've only had 3 that actually flared from the sight of a dog. Some stop and stare, some charge right in, some work their way around the dog to get to the rabbit.

Tell us a little more about the stands. Is your pit running out to meet them, chasing after them, etc...

Tony


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a question, I hunt yotes by calling, but would be interested in training my dogs? Do you think that my 2 Douge De Bordeaux' (French Mastiffs,Turner/Hooch dog) and my one Bull Mastiffs area good choice. They all have the prey drive and originally were bred to hunt dangerous game and humans? Just asking, not sure I'd want them catching pigs.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

I think a coyote would be intimidated by their size. I watch coyotes size up a dog when they spot them. You can almost see the wheels turning in the head. All you can do is try, but I feel that the coyotes would go into flee mode instead of fight mode.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I tend to agree with you the more I think about it. My dogs run around 130-140 each. They are fast and very strong and don't think a coyote would consider anything except to flee. I know I would, most people walk on the other side of street when they encounter us out for a walk.Too bad because the first time they saw one of the coyotes I shot they became alittle aggressive and grabbed it off my tailgate and took off with it. Had to grab it before they tore it in half. Funny they did not get that way with other game animals I harvested and brought home. They did not even act that way with red or grey Fox????


----------

